# RR: 68. Mahler: Symphony #9



## Trout

*1.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1982)










2.	Walter (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1938)










3.	Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1966)










4.	Klemperer (cond.), New Philharmonia Orchestra	(1967)










5.	Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1960)










6.	Barbirolli (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1964)










7.	Giulini (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1976)










8.	Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1987)










9.	Maderna (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1971)










10.	Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1999)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1982)
2.	Walter (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1938)
3.	Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1966)
4.	Klemperer (cond.), New Philharmonia Orchestra	(1967)
5.	Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1960)
6.	Barbirolli (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1964)
7.	Giulini (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1976)
8.	Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1987)
9.	Maderna (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1971)
10.	Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1999)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

